# There's a guy that need to be rescued.



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

His name is Pee Wee :blink: I got the call tonight - He's Maltest cross -

What should I do, help! I'm thinking about Thansgiving and the little fellow there all alone - please, help me make a sound judgement.


View attachment 91684



Thanks Allie

He's in the Dover, NH SPCA.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Could I foster the little tyke - help, who do I turn to - - - -


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh, gosh Allie!! Bless his sweet little heart!!! I know you have soo much on your plate right now....but, the poor little guy being all alone on Thanksgiving is breaking my heart!!! :crying: Can you just take him until they find him a foster home??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Allie, are they willing to release him to a rescue group? I know you have a huge heart but please think about Lucy and her recovery before you jump into this. Maybe mention this to Lucy's vet and get his opinion first.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - he looks so sweet and little. I hate to to think of him there over the holiday but you really do have a lot going on with Lucy's recovery. Is there any rescue organization of small breeds at all in your area? Wish I had answers.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He's so cute!!! Looks like a yorkie/malt cross or something... little thing. You could google some small animal rescue in your area and tell them about him and tell them you're willing to foster.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

OK - Honestly, I was sound to sleep when the call came in - I'll need to think this over clearly with Richard,

Thank you for your help. Poor little guy, I'd hate for him to be there for the holiday.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Allie, are they willing to release him to a rescue group? I know you have a huge heart but please think about Lucy and her recovery before you jump into this. Maybe mention this to Lucy's vet and get his opinion first.


You're right Mary. It's difficult for me to say no. I think that I should come to see you once a month, help you out in any way that I can - I would bring bundles of supplies - we would have fun, make it an adventure! And when all was said and done - we could drink tea or wine!
I'm putting together a parcel for you - I do hope that you have an appreciation for fine chesses.

I'm going back to bed! Morphine makes me loopy - I try not to write when under the influence.

Sleep well, Sweet Mary . . .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie! I will pray that you come to a decision that's best for you and sweet Lucy and Barron....and Pee Wee. I would hate Lucy's recovery to be disturbed with a stranger causing stress to her. But I do know the pain of seeing his little eyes and wondering if he will have a forever home some day.

I know you will make a good decision!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

He is sooo dang cute! :wub:

There's a Yorkie rescue that seems to have satellites all over. Maybe someone here with a yorkie can give you better information.

Looking for a New Home...

There's a little girl in So. Cal that looks to be a Malt x. - Madison is her name..just darling.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> His name is Pee Wee :blink: I got the call tonight - He's Maltest cross -
> 
> What should I do, help! I'm thinking about Thansgiving and the little fellow there all alone - please, help me make a sound judgement.
> 
> ...


OMG I'd be running over there too. 

But I'd check w/ the vet to make sure Lucy is going to be up to the stress of a stranger in the house. You have such a /HUGE heart:heart:,you know that!:wub:

Make sure you're up to it health wise too.

I took in my two adoptees started out as fosters,hubby wasn't thrilled,more upset at the owners than me,but not thrilled. I did it even though he wasn't thrilled,but they were going to be euthanized the next day so I couldn't wait....

Of course now he loves them to death,just like the other fluffs.

Think it over to make sure. Make sure hubby is on board too..

Is it a no kill shelter?

We love your big heartedness and will support you on what ever you decide.:grouphug: Hugs


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Allie - he looks so sweet and little. I hate to to think of him there over the holiday but you really do have a lot going on with Lucy's recovery. Is there any rescue organization of small breeds at all in your area? Wish I had answers.


My friend would check into him. But were in Florida. She checks rescues daily for malt Or malt mix of any kind. He is perfect little thing. How old is he? We need help finding a little dog for her here. Pup or rescue. She would do either.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

4EVERAPUP said:


> My friend would check into him. But were in Florida. She checks rescues daily for malt Or malt mix of any kind. He is perfect little thing. How old is he? We need help finding a little dog for her here. Pup or rescue. She would do either.


He's under 2 years old. He must have been a turn in since they have a particular age. Here's his listing: Welcome to the Cocheco Valley Humane Society - dog, cat and small animal rescue in seacoast NH


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

4EVERAPUP said:


> My friend would check into him. But were in Florida. She checks rescues daily for malt Or malt mix of any kind. He is perfect little thing. How old is he? We need help finding a little dog for her here. Pup or rescue. She would do either.


Kandis - have your friend look at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. SM members have adopted from them and we've raised money and said prayers for their rescues in times of need. They have some really cute Malts. Take a look:
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue Look at this little sweetie http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17694655


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Allie you have a heart of gold. I would be thinking and feeling the same way you are right now. You want to help this poor little one but you need to think of Lucy-lu. 
It happen to me the other day. My girlfriend who is a postal worker found a maltese roaming the streets of Honolulu. She took it to the humane society to see if she had a microchip which she didn't. She too has a heart of gold and could not leave it there. However, she already has a dog that is not dog friendly and 2 cats. We washed her up removed so so many ticks and tried to get all the mats out. She wanted me to take her but I new I could not because of Reginald and of course I not sure I was up to 5 dogs.
In the end it all worked out. I had another friend take her in and she(Lilly) immediately adapted to her new family. Your heart is in the right place sweetie, but sometimes we can't go with our hearts.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> He's under 2 years old. He must have been a turn in since they have a particular age. Here's his listing: Welcome to the Cocheco Valley Humane Society - dog, cat and small animal rescue in seacoast NH


So he's not a Yorkie/Maltese afterall. Someone's been doing experimental breeding - he's Maltese/Chi mix. He is cute.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> So he's not a Yorkie/Maltese afterall. Someone's been doing experimental breeding - he's Maltese/Chi mix. He is cute.


I don't really see the Chi at all. :blink:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Starsmom said:


> So he's not a Yorkie/Maltese afterall. Someone's been doing experimental breeding - he's Maltese/Chi mix. He is cute.


Oh Marsha, the shelters just guess at what they are. They have no way of knowing what they are mixed with.

In So Cal, ALL the shelters have typos. I've seen Shepards, Pits, etc, listed as Maltese ~ :HistericalSmiley:

So Allie, contact a Rescue, offer to pull, groom, and transport to a local foster. Heck, if I were nearby, I'd certainly take the wee one. 

Also, he's cute as a bug, young, and seems healthy. Chances are, he will be adopted through public adoption. We mostly pull dogs who are on the red list, or not available for public adoption, for one reason, or another. 

There's a very good chance he will be adopted. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh Marsha, the shelters just guess at what they are. They have no way of knowing what they are mixed with.
> 
> In So Cal, ALL the shelters have typos. I've seen Shepards, Pits, etc, listed as Maltese ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


They seem to know exactly how old he is, so I thought the mix breed type would be accurate as well.

Deb, get your crew entered in the Shelter Photo Contest. I'd send you a PM, but...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Allie, perhaps you could contact and notify this rescue group. Maybe they could help.

Yorkie Haven Rescue

They appear to be very reputable. My daughter is awaiting final approval to be a foster for them. 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandcastles said:


> You're right Mary. It's difficult for me to say no. I think that I should come to see you once a month, help you out in any way that I can - I would bring bundles of supplies - we would have fun, make it an adventure! And when all was said and done - we could drink tea or wine!
> I'm putting together a parcel for you - I do hope that you have an appreciation for fine chesses.
> 
> I'm going back to bed! Morphine makes me loopy - I try not to write when under the influence.
> ...


Allie and Mary....I'm coming over to have a glass of wine with you girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Allie you have a heart of gold. It is so hard isn't it? Hugs to you and Lucy-Lu and Barron, and hope you got good rest.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Ellie*

He is ADORABLE and you are such a sweet and loving person! in the spirit of of the holidays I say, give him a chance! God gave you Lucy back safe and healthy and perhaps this is your opportunity to express your gratitude! 

I am a WOOZ when it comes to dogs!!!! so please excuse me for rambling on!

Have a blessed and healthy Thanksgiving please give Barron and Lucy-lu some poochie kisses from their friends in Miami, Florida and 2 from their owner!!!

ps: your soup recipe has been a life line for Ladie after her cleaning yesterday. THANKS :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Allie, I do not think it is a good idea to be bringing another fluff into the house right now with Lucy-Lu recovering from major surgery. I think you have enough on your plate right now. I think Deb is right about this little guy. He is so cute and appears to be highly adoptable. If you really want to rescue another fluff, please wait until Lucy is completely recovered. I feel this is best for all concerned. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Allow me to explain please . . .

Last night, was the first night in five nights - that I actually slept in a bed. I’ve been sleeping with Lucy-Lu in her "condo"

Richard insisted that he sleep with her last night, to give me a break. I capitulated.

So, I took a bath (even took the time to shave my legs, without having to worry about Lucy - I know TMI) - I jumped into, a very, very comfortable bed. I took my medication right away, and fell fast to sleep (or so it seems) - 

When the phone rang, I thought it was Richard calling upstairs because Lucy needed me - Edith didn’t answer the phone, which is unusual - so I picked up, in a daze - I might add.

It was our dear friend, Pam - she is the gal who placed Barron with us. 

She asked if we could help out with "Pee Wee" (that’s a horrible name for a fluff) to bring him to our local vet, get him groomed, and she would place him with a foster home (sometime after the holiday or (plural) holiday’s).

I should have told her - that I would call her back in the morning - but, no, not me - I had to "jump into action" - so inane of me.

Even in my feeble state of mind - I must have had a bit if trepidation over it, because I turned to all of you - again, it’s too bad that I felt the need to get answers last night, when I was so tired and clearly not of sound mind under the influence of the medication that I have to take, (it makes me a completely looped-out).

I found my laptop on the floor this morning - so, good G-d only knows, I must have rolled over and gone back to sleep - now, that’s a responsible person who should rescue fluffs - Good Grief!

You’re right Deb, our shelters are MUCH different then the ones in other parts of the country - the animals are trained, walked, socialized and VERY well cared for.

Michelle, no, we don’t have "kill shelters" around here - only if the fluff is very ill - would such measures take place.

I know that Pam’s (our friend) heart is always in the right place, but maybe we should wait to see what happens - to little Pee Wee - I hate to see any animal in a shelter - I cried for hours, after seeing the way that Deb's little Johnny, was be housed housed. I thought that those type of shelters were gone long ago . . .

Mary, I’m serious about coming to help you sometime - maybe with a fall, or spring clean-up - it would be fun - or if you ever need anything, we (yes, you get Richard also, he's my "driver" he always says "I'm driving my Miss Allie") - you’re like a kindred spirit, Mary - it's hard to explain.

Sue, what can I say about you - you are a true friend - you tell it like it is - I count on that from you, and I appreciate it very much.

I will visit Pee Wee this morning - just to check on him - as Pam lives two hours from Dover.

Thank you for your help and for being so kind.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kandis - have your friend look at Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. SM members have adopted from them and we've raised money and said prayers for their rescues in times of need. They have some really cute Malts. Take a look:
> Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue Look at this little sweetie Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Chattanooga, TN | Lightning ( TN ).



Susan,
my friend called me early this am to go see a 9mo boy that I believe an older couple can't handle. Has 2 dogs and the little one too much, so she put in paper. Today is first day he is in paper. I know most come from byb and the low $ is what keeps them going - hence this vicious circle of re-cycling begins. Sounds like a nice area and he has papers - but I've learned that means zilch at a byb. Wish us luck!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

4EVERAPUP said:


> Susan,
> my friend called me early this am to go see a 9mo boy that I believe an older couple can't handle. Has 2 dogs and the little one too much, so she put in paper. Today is first day he is in paper. I know most come from byb and the low $ is what keeps them going - hence this vicious circle of re-cycling begins. Sounds like a nice area and he has papers - but I've learned that means zilch at a byb. Wish us luck!


Turned out to be a healthy happy (*12 pound*) boy, we think mix with poodle. Not going to work out for her.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Also, he's cute as a bug, young, and seems healthy. Chances are, he will be adopted through public adoption. We mostly pull dogs who are on the red list, or not available for public adoption, for one reason, or another.
> 
> There's a very good chance he will be adopted. Just keep an eye out.





Sandcastles said:


> You’re right Deb, our shelters are MUCH different then the ones in other parts of the country - the animals are trained, walked, socialized and VERY well cared for.
> 
> Michelle, no, we don’t have "kill shelters" around here - only if the fluff is very ill - would such measures take place.


Deb and Allie, I'm so glad you both posted what you did about shelters. I would hate to think that people think we (meaning me) have a rather cavalier attitude about pulling a dog. My first question is always "Will the shelter release the dog to rescue?" Unless the shelter is overflowing, the dog has special needs, or the dog is very old, most shelters in the northeast do not relinquish small dogs or puppies to rescue groups. For the most part our shelters are "no kill." Small dogs and puppies are always in demand and our shelters have waiting lists for them.



The A Team said:


> Allie and Mary....I'm coming over to have a glass of wine with you girls. :thumbsup:


Allie, Pat and anybody else up this way -- We do need to plan some sort of a get together. I'm great for talking about it but am horrible about planning it. If someone tells me where and when I'm all for it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Allie, Pat and anybody else up this way -- We do need to plan some sort of a get together. I'm great for talking about it but am horrible about planning it. If someone tells me where and when I'm all for it.


Count me in!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he's soooo cute!!:wub:
any updates?


----------

